# Amer-Do-Te?



## ameridojo

I've never heard of this martial art. Anybody have an opinion on this guy?


----------



## OKenpo942

Uhhh, I don't know what to say. I guess I first have to ask if you are serious. Are you?

If so, I believe that the video is a joke. The phone number on the banner is 555-TIGER. 

James


----------



## Buka

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Yondanchris

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## MJS

ameridojo said:


> I've never heard of this martial art. Anybody have an opinion on this guy?



To answer your questions:

1) No, I've never heard of this guy.

2) Do I have an opinion of what I saw?  Sure, and I wasn't impressed.  No idea whether or not the clip is supposed to be taken seriously or as a joke, but in any case, I'll just leave it at not being impressed.


----------



## MAist25

Epic!


----------

